# Formula K



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't mean to start anything, but what these Formula K cars I read about here? Similar to slimlines?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Think of them as inline "slims".


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I emailed Greg, not sure if he still makes them. Maybe he will post.
Bill Hall made the sweetest, from a real Slimline F1 Better then Aurora.
SJJ


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

sidejobjon said:


> I emailed Greg, not sure if he still makes them. Maybe he will post.*
> Bill Hall made the sweetest, from a real Slimline F1 Better then Aurora.*
> SJJ


Yeah, BILL did alot of wonderful things with Slotcars, that he USED to share with the members of HobbyTalk, but now, sadly, he chooses NOT to share that with the members here.....And I'm even surprised he still posts here- considering the last email I ever got from him.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

If you haven't seen this, it's worth a look.
http://www.radscalems.com/formula-k.html


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool cars but the name sounds like a illegal drug from the movies.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Yeah, BILL did alot of wonderful things with Slotcars, that he USED to share with the members of HobbyTalk, but now, sadly, he chooses NOT to share that with the members here.....And I'm even surprised he still posts here- considering the last email I ever got from him.


Ralph - I seldom say much but I think that seems like a snarky comment and is undeserved. Bill's contribution here still provides significant value. Now I have no knowledge of the content of said email but Bill has been great to me and most other HT members for many years. I think he has earned the right to do what he wants given his past (and hopefully) future contributions. 

Tom


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

bobwoodly said:


> Ralph - I seldom say much but I think that seems like a snarky comment and is undeserved. Bill's contribution here still provides significant value. Now I have no knowledge of the content of said email but Bill has been great to me and most other HT members for many years. I think he has earned the right to do what he wants given *his past* (and hopefully) future *contributions.
> *
> Tom


*****


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> Cool cars but the name sounds like a illegal drug from the movies.


ok..."Formula-K".. now I know what 2 call 'em..
my favs...even over formula-1's...
"Grande-Prix Torpedo Bodys" :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

*formula K*

Do any of you on this forum have any experience with the formula K slotcars? Please post or PM me with any or all info you can. From cost to performance or anything else about them. Seems to be a better choice than trying to get my slimlines up and running. Thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Do any of you on this forum have any experience with the formula K slotcars? Please post or PM me with any or all info you can. From cost to performance or anything else about them. Seems to be a better choice than trying to get my slimlines up and running. Thank you:thumbsup:


Ed, You`re too long in the tooth to be tryin to watch them fast inlines, Your eyes can barely keep up with a tjet! LOL! :jest: Have a merry christmas up there in the great white north!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I never bought a Formula K but I was really impressed by the bodies and the level of detail when they first came out. The two things that put me off were the price which seemed really high and also the chassis being made up of a hand soldered front end and the rear end of a Mega G glued onto it. I'm sure they ran well but at the price I was hoping for a full plastic or production run chassis. 

Just my personal preference obviously. The other thing that was never clear was whether the car had to be run at a reduced voltage due to the lower power motor fitted. 

Once again though I will add that I thought the bodies and finish of the car were first rate. I just can't afford them!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I do own one but they look really cool!
I like the fact that are custom built!

I had to add his youtube vids to the video library. 
at some point I will have to get my hands on 1.


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Formula K news*

I just joined today and I happen to stumble on this thread. Greg K has been working on a viable option for a production version of his Formula K. He is testing a prototype that was made on a 3D printer here in Colorado. I hear it's promising.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Serge,

That IS promising indeed! I'll keep my fingers crossed that Greg can make it work. Especially if it enables him to bring the cars in greater numbers and (thinking selfishly here) with a mass market price point.

Welcome to HobbyTalk dude!

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Formula K Pictures*

Gareth, I have pictures and I'll post them as soon as I figure out how. Thanks for the welcome!
Serge


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.hoslotracer.com/sites/default/files/Serge/K-Jet small.jpg


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=300169&page=17
Think post 243 picture FK
Thanks SJJ


----------

